# Lure Coursing??



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I saw this today on and have to try this, does anyone have any knowledge experience with this? 
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/animal-planet-presents/videos/planets-best-dog-lure-course.htm


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our Ruby did one of these at a V meet up a few months ago. She loved it and actually ran out when it wasn't her turn. Another V was set to run and she took it over. It was hilarious. I thought I posted a small video on this. I need to look. 

She did really well and it wiped her out. I wish I had one of these in our back yard!


----------

